# My new Rikon grinder set up with Wolverine grinding jig.



## Jolie0708 (May 20, 2021)

Ok, this is what i got and instructions, if I'm understanding correctly, I need to make a base for the grinder to then sit on another board or could that be the table I'm waiting to dry. @Arn213

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (May 20, 2021)

Yes you need a 2 board setup unless you're willing to put screw holes into your new table. I can post a puc of my setup once I get home if you don't get a more detailed answer from someone else by then.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 20, 2021)

Grinder stands


Thought I would share a little project that I did for the grinders in my shop. I now have my wood shop and metal shop seperated, all the grinders are now in the metal shop. The problem was I didn't like clamping a grinder to the bench whenever I need to use one, and I have several that all do...



woodbarter.com




You could also do something like this

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Barb (May 20, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Grinder stands
> 
> 
> Thought I would share a little project that I did for the grinders in my shop. I now have my wood shop and metal shop seperated, all the grinders are now in the metal shop. The problem was I didn't like clamping a grinder to the bench whenever I need to use one, and I have several that all do...
> ...


He's got some mad skilz

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (May 20, 2021)

You have the right stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barb (May 20, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (May 20, 2021)

William Tanner said:


> You have the right stuff.
> 
> View attachment 209272


I like the pvc idea

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (May 20, 2021)

Barb said:


> View attachment 209273


Please pan over to the left for your next camera shot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jonkou (May 20, 2021)

One more of the same.


----------



## Jolie0708 (May 25, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Grinder stands
> 
> 
> Thought I would share a little project that I did for the grinders in my shop. I now have my wood shop and metal shop seperated, all the grinders are now in the metal shop. The problem was I didn't like clamping a grinder to the bench whenever I need to use one, and I have several that all do...
> ...


I have something kinda like that that our other grinder is on that my father in law built from an old metal tire wheel. I considered switching it to that one but the way the base is I'm not sure if I would have enough to mount the wolverine system to. And I don't have a welder yet, one more thing on our list. Thanks for sharing that thread. So cool!


----------



## Jolie0708 (May 25, 2021)

Barb said:


> View attachment 209273


Thank you for sharing your set up for me! The table I finished is an old metal table that my father in law built for his pipe fitting stuff, it has some holes already in it. I just need to go through my bits and find one that will drill thru to make a matching hole. All I was doing on the table was using a metal brush to get most of the rust off & giving it a good coat of rustoleum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (May 25, 2021)

I'll post pics of what I think I've figured out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jolie0708 (May 27, 2021)

Well I finally completed my grinder set up and got the refinished table moved to its new home in the shop. Husband is going to take the vice & pipe clamp thing off for me.




Mounted board on table with previously drilled holes because I could not find a metal bit for my life! 



Countersunk the holes that will hold down the grinder.



Almost there







Getting those two holders level & square was a pain in the rear



The grinders final resting place, next to the table saw and band saw

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jolie0708 (May 27, 2021)

Can't forget to include my assistants, well one of them anyways. Couldn't have done it with it them.




Lucy(left), Grace (right)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jolie0708 (May 27, 2021)

Barb said:


> View attachment 209273


Hi Barb, where in Alaska do you live? I used to live in Eagle River, my parents lived in Kenai before I was born. But we had to move back when my youngest sister was born. She had what they called a traumatic birth. Broke her collar bone during birth and didn't get her under the bili lights in a timely manner which has caused some major developmental delays & etc...I sure did hate leaving. I loved it there! Anyways sorry I'm rambling this am. Have a great day!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 27, 2021)

Very cool old vice on the table too, I'd leave it there. You might be surprised how much you could use it. I'd restore that old gem.
Oh yeah, almost forgot, nice set up!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (May 27, 2021)

Great looking setup! I agree with Greg, I'd leave the vise there. May not use it all the time, but when you need it, you'll be glad it's there.

Another thing that will speed up your sharpening is to make yourself some spacers like Bill showed in post #5. I made some similar ones out of PVC. One each for the different angles you use. I've got one for bowl gouges, one for bottom feeder, one for spindle gouges and a couple for some specialty grinds I occasionally play with. I'll take a picture of mine later today to show you how I use them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barb (May 27, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> Hi Barb, where in Alaska do you live? I used to live in Eagle River, my parents lived in Kenai before I was born. But we had to move back when my youngest sister was born. She had what they called a traumatic birth. Broke her collar bone during birth and didn't get her under the bili lights in a timely manner which has caused some major developmental delays & etc...I sure did hate leaving. I loved it there! Anyways sorry I'm rambling this am. Have a great day!


Very cool set up! I love the space you have. :) I live in Eagle River now. Small world, huh? I lived in Fairbanks for 28 years but I've slowly been heading south to warmer weather lol. I hope your sister is doing well now. It'll be hard leaving here too but I'm also looking forward to it. I've been here long enough.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (May 27, 2021)

Barb said:


> Very cool set up! I love the space you have. :) I live in Eagle River now. Small world, huh? I lived in Fairbanks for 28 years but I've slowly been heading south to warmer weather lol. I hope your sister is doing well now. It'll be hard leaving here too but I'm also looking forward to it. I've been here long enough.


Very small world! Yes she has some special needs & health issues but otherwise she's good. 
I don't blame you! As I've increased in age, the cold I never thought would bother me, REALLY bothers me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (May 27, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Great looking setup! I agree with Greg, I'd leave the vise there. May not use it all the time, but when you need it, you'll be glad it's there.
> 
> Another thing that will speed up your sharpening is to make yourself some spacers like Bill showed in post #5. I made some similar ones out of PVC. One each for the different angles you use. I've got one for bowl gouges, one for bottom feeder, one for spindle gouges and a couple for some specialty grinds I occasionally play with. I'll take a picture of mine later today to show you how I use them.


Yeah, I think I'm going to just have him take them off so I can semi restore them.. they need cleaning and greasing. Maybe a new paint job as well. In the meantime we have 3 other big vises that we can use when needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (May 27, 2021)

Here's a couple pictures showing my "gadgets". No original ideas, I've copied these from others.

Here are the pvc spacers. I cut away part of them so they just fit over the bar.





In use



Also make a block of wood drilled to the depth of the projection you use with the vari grind. I epoxied a dime in the bottom of mine to keep the depth from changing.





Notice the extra machine screw in the vari grind? That's to set the angle i always use (using the angle from Thompson Tools). That way if I want to play with different grinds or settings, all I have to do to get back to my default setting is put the screw back in place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Jolie0708 (May 27, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here's a couple pictures showing my "gadgets". No original ideas, I've copied these from others.
> 
> Here are the pvc spacers. I cut away part of them so they just fit over the bar.
> 
> ...


Wow that's so cool! Thank you so much for sharing!! We have plenty of pvc laying around from Texas SNOVID had so many pipes bust wasn't even funny! 1.5" pvc? You used?


----------



## trc65 (May 27, 2021)

Jolie0708 said:


> Wow that's so cool! Thank you so much for sharing!! We have plenty of pvc laying around from Texas SNOVID had so many pipes bust wasn't even funny! 1.5" pvc? You used?


That sounds about right. I'll measure tomorrow to make sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 28, 2021)

Can you weld? If so, weld the nuts fast to the underside to make remounting quicker. You could thread the bolts in on the underside to store them, so the vice can sit flat in storage. Similar for the pipe vise. The pipe vise might come in handy to hold a pipe clamp during a build at some time as well...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------

